# Paniolo Greens restaurants



## jmd42 (Jan 9, 2008)

My wife and I will be there in february for 10 year anniversary.Any suggestions on eateries near paniolo or any other romantic endeavors such as perfect spots for sunsets etc.... Thanx for your help !!!!!


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jan 10, 2008)

You are close to the Waikoloa shopping area that has Roys (haven't eaten there, but have heard great things about it), also the luaua at the Mona Loa is great and I think that is where we have gone for an excellent breakfast buffet at water's edge.
Enjoy, we loved Paniolo Greens and the location is excellent.
Liz


----------



## aliikai2 (Jan 10, 2008)

*You are close*

to Waimea and all the great things there like the Parker Ranch, some excellent restaurants and shopping. 

Or you can go down the hill to Waikoloa and the beaches, or north to Hawi. 

There are so many wonderful options on the Big Island, you will find more that you can see in a week or two. 

http://www.konaweb.com/#WEBCAM  has a great amount of current info, plus you can get your sunshine fix from the camera pointing out towards the bay on Alii Drive.:whoopie: 

Also http://www.mapsbeachestours.com/ has some great maps and Ideas. 

Be sure to get the Big Island Revealed, 
http://www.wizardpub.com/main/ordering.html

We found it was packed with great info. 

Enjoy your anniversary,  

Greg


----------



## gjp220 (Jan 10, 2008)

Just returned from the "Greens" in november.There is a great little restuarant in the Waikoloa beach golf clubhouse. two chefs purchased the place and have a wonderful "tasting" dinner menu. Also we were advised to go to the Hapuna Prince Hotel , they have a wonderful seafood grill on a terrace and we had a great anniversary dinner there under the stars. In February i aslo believe you will be able to see the Southern Cross in the sky. Treat yourself and go on one of the tours to Mona Keas sunset there you will also be able to do some stargazing    :whoopie:


----------



## Luanne (Jan 10, 2008)

Last summer when we stayed at Paniolo Greens we tried Anthony's Bistro & Bar in the shopping center right next door.   Not fancy at all, but the food was good.  A nice change from the more expensive restaurants in the Waikoloa resort area.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurant_Review-g60608-d639382-Reviews-Anthony_s_Bistro_Bar-Waikoloa_Island_of_Hawaii_Hawaii.html


----------



## Mimi (Jan 11, 2008)

One of my favorite restaurants is Roy's in Waikoloa. My mouth is drooling for Mahi Mahi topped with macademia nuts and their sensational chocolate lava cake! We'll be on the BI in July. :whoopie:


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 11, 2008)

There are several good restaurants, even some with discounts available within a 30 minute drive of Paniolo Greens.  I have written full reviews of them in this journal on IgoUgo.com:  http://www.igougo.com/travelcontent/Journal.aspx?JournalID=68376 .


----------



## normab (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re Roy's  In Waikoloa --our opinion*

We spent one night at Paniolo Greens while between islands,  and we ate at the Waikoloa Roy's.  It was incredibly noisy--we couldn't hear each other.  We love Roy's on Kauai and in lower Manhattan and this just did not compare ambience-wise.  The food was still great, though.

However, we went early (about 6) because our teenage son was hungry! (starving)  If you want to go there for a romantic dinner, go after 7:30 when most of the families with small children are gone. It might be quieter then.

I wish I could give you a better suggestion, but we usually are dining somehwere in Kona or at the Volcano Lodge (now there is a wonderful romantic, fantastic meal).


----------



## Luanne (Jan 11, 2008)

normab said:


> I wish I could give you a better suggestion, but we usually are dining somehwere in Kona or at the Volcano Lodge (now there is a wonderful romantic, fantastic meal).



Have you ever eaten at the Kilauea Lodge in Volcano?  Now *that* is a wonderful restaurant!

Our favorite restaurant for sunsets is Huggo's in Kona.  We ate at the Canoe House on this last trip and they do a fantastic sunset as well (very pricey though).


----------



## charford (Jan 12, 2008)

> We spent one night at Paniolo Greens while between islands, and we ate at the Waikoloa Roy's. It was incredibly noisy--we couldn't hear each other. We love Roy's on Kauai and in lower Manhattan and this just did not compare ambience-wise.



I've also been to the Waikoloa Roy's and the Roy's at Poipu. I prefer the Roy's at Waikoloa. I didn't care for the location at Poipu. To each his own!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 12, 2008)

Timeshare Von said:


> There are several good restaurants, even some with discounts available within a 30 minute drive of Paniolo Greens.  I have written full reviews of them in this journal on IgoUgo.com:  http://www.igougo.com/travelcontent/Journal.aspx?JournalID=68376 .




Hawaii Savers has discounts on eBay right now for Big Island Steak House and Daniel Thiebaut's:  http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ25QQsassZhawaiisavers .


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jan 13, 2008)

We prefer the "Mom and Pop" and Locals Restaurants over franchises while in Hawaii. I find the food is more reasonable and the local flavor is why I go to Hawaii.


----------



## jmd42 (Jan 13, 2008)

*thanx everybody*

Thank you all for your suggestions. Please keep them coming especially romantic places to eat and see any where on the island-- also will be on kauai the next week of feb. so if you have any ideas on anything feel free to add them and again thanx, 5- more weeks :whoopie:


----------



## nazclk (Jan 15, 2008)

*Places to eat*

I have always found Jamison's in Kona to be a nice place albeit pricey


----------



## aliikai2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Daniel Thiebaut's*

Out of all the great places we have eaten in our travels, Daniel Theibaut's is the best.:whoopie: 

Their venue is odd, but the food is sooo good. We used to think that  "A Pacific Cafe" on Kauai was the greatest ( they have since closed) until we ate at Theibout's. 

If you can get one of these discount certificates, do, and have a great meal.

jmho, Greg


Timeshare Von said:


> Hawaii Savers has discounts on eBay right now for Big Island Steak House and Daniel Thiebaut's:  http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQfgtpZ1QQfrppZ25QQsassZhawaiisavers .


----------



## jmd42 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Thanx*

Thanx everyone for ideas and info-please feel free to add anything on suggestions on big island and kauai,restaurants and things to do. 4 weeks to go!!!!!!!


----------



## JustPlainBill (Jan 24, 2008)

Our experience at Thibaut's was different. The food was pretty good but way overpriced. Service was awful. The place is a dump. We sat by a drafty window that was held shut by a bread wrapper tie.

For lunch, do this. Drive down to the Hilton. Bear right past the Waikaloa Bay Club. Continue to the end of the road and park at the golf course clubhouse. There is a restaurant inside. Prices are reasonable and the portions are very large.


----------



## eal (Jan 24, 2008)

The Beach House in Poipu on Kauai is a wonderfully romantic restaurant.
Go early so you can catch the sunset.


----------



## jmd42 (Jan 27, 2008)

*3-weeks to go*

Keeping them coming people, getting excited, just bought her a ten year anniversary ring, and trying to figure out if para sailing and whale watching is (better and or cheaper on kauai or big Island)


----------



## charford (Jan 27, 2008)

For Kauai, I recommend Cafe Hanalei at the Princeville Resort. It's pricey, but the view is fabulous. I thought that it was the  most romantic restaurant I've every had the pleasure of eating in. Fabulous Sunday brunch.


----------

